# Pumpkin Cheesecake Chocolate Cups



## kleenex (Sep 21, 2014)

Pumpkin Cheesecake Chocolate Cups | Kirbie's Cravings | A San Diego food blog

Holiday desert time treat....


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2014)

I usually make Pumpkin Bread in small loaves for the church fair. This year I thought I would make Lemon Poppy Seed Bread. Now this comes up. I will be baking my heart out this year.


----------

